# Iranians in Spain



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Apparentely,there's a big Iranian community,but I can't seem to find anything about them. I'd like to know where are most of them located,any websites would be helpful too.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

peanut said:


> Apparentely,there's a big Iranian community,but I can't seem to find anything about them. I'd like to know where are most of them located,any websites would be helpful too.


Not a clue! Algerceras (sp) has quite a few signs written in arabic ??????????

jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

peanut said:


> Apparentely,there's a big Iranian community,but I can't seem to find anything about them. I'd like to know where are most of them located,any websites would be helpful too.


In 1992 a survey found that 80% of Iranian immigrants were male and here for political and not econmic reasons.

I guess they therefore might keep a low profile.

Some surveys suggest about 15000 in total.

As for forums you could try http://destinia.com/forum/listTopics/1/30111/es_others_show_posts:false Although it looks more for those going to Iran I imagine it might be frequented by Iranians

Hope that helps


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

you could try contacting this lot
Iranian Alliances Across Borders
or make enquires at a mosque or church.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

jojo said:


> Not a clue! Algerceras (sp) has quite a few signs written in arabic ??????????
> 
> jo xxx


Iranians don't speak Arabic, most of them speak Persian which is a different language and different alphabet alltogether. I am not sure but a minority may speak Urdu (which is mostly common in Pakistan)

I would be quite interested in this as well since I have a deep love for the Middle East and a desire to re-emigrate to the Middle East at some point. I have tried to get in touch with the Middle Eastern community (there are quite a lot of them in the big cities) but it seems to be a quite reclusive society where a non-Arab or non-Muslim is a rarity that will get the staring from others (without saying you would be not welcome in their premises or so). I would love to integrate to some extent in the Middle Eastern community but find their social meeting places difficult to trace as well.


----------



## jvmills (Apr 15, 2010)

I had a really nice Iranian neighbour in Mijas (south coast), although I think he was from London and had escaped to the sun like the rest of us!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jvmills said:


> I had a really nice Iranian neighbour in Mijas (south coast), although I think he was from London and had escaped to the sun like the rest of us!


You're obviously not in Spain then!

Jo x


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you checked the Iranian embassy to see if they don't have any events or if there's no organisations or social clubs they can refer you to?

I have spotted a Nigerian house, several Brazilian bars, Moroccan cafes, ... If the Iranian community is sizable enough (about which I unfortunately have no clue) then surely they'll meet somewhere. 

According to recent polls the expats most frequent in Spain are South Americans (Brazil, Ecuador, Bolivia, etc), EU citizens, Moroccans and people from Pakistan, India, ... Not too sure if Iran is very well represented and if those that are here are close enough to each other to have their own meet-up places. As said, maybe try asking the Iranian embassy?


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Probably I was misinformed as it seems there is no big community. Once we'll go there (planning for this summer) we'll run into someone,for sure. I don't think Iranians rely on their embassies for getting together. Thank you for trying to help.


----------

